# String quartett IV. Rondo Allegro vivacce



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

I'd like to present to you this Finale of my string quartett which I adore very much. It is based on a theme sketch by Beethoven from 1826:

http://gerdprengel.de/WoO62_4.mp3

Gerd


----------

